# New from Dryden, Ontario, Canada



## Chubbz63 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi, I'm getting back into archery and bowhunting after a 15 year absence due to my 9 yr old son showing some interest in the sport. Thought I'd join this site to get back some of the knowledge I lost and try and catch up on the new technology. Recently purchased a Matthews Genesis Pro for my son and a Renegade Outlaw 31 for myself. Really looking forward to the snow melting and getting out there to shoot some arrows. Dryden offers some great opportunities for whitetail deer as well as moose. Any tips on getting a kid started or keeping him interested would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikerry (Dec 28, 2004)

*dryden*

hi welcome to archery talk,my son and i bowhunt in dryden,for the last 6 years.you are a lucky guy to have such a hunting opportunity where you live,we come all the way from ny to hunt for a week,and we love it,great country,my best advise to you is keep your sons interest up by seeing lots of deer,those 2 man stands that you can buy are perfect for you and your son.plus by baiting you will see lots of deer,theres no better way to bond with your son than bowhunting,welcome ,and id be glad to hear from you. tom aka mikerry


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

welcome to at I am going up to dinorwic this year not far from your neck of the woods .nothing better than hunting with a kid:wink:


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

Welcome! Always glad to see a fellow countryman on AT!


----------



## machster670 (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome from Thunder Bay, If your interested in trying some 3d with your son let me know. I weill send you the dates for the shoots at our club


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Chubbz63. Have fun here.


----------



## Chubbz63 (Mar 21, 2008)

Give me some time to get going and we'll see what we can do. I'm giving the local guys a chance to see if they can come close to the prices on the net for release and broadheads etc. then we'll be off to the races


----------



## Chubbz63 (Mar 21, 2008)

do you know that Dinorwic lake is some of the best Walleye fishing available also


----------



## Chubbz63 (Mar 21, 2008)

I live in town, and we see deer almost daily behind our house, there's a small field that kinda leads out of town so it's a major travel route for the "local" deer. My son is only 9, so even with the hunter apprentice program he can't hunt for 2 1/2 years, but I like your advice about the 2 man tree stand to keep his interest up. I shot a small buck last fall with my rifle simply because he was with me, otherwise it would have been too small


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome back!!!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

